
Have I tattooed a syntax error on my arm? - justintevya
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21186724/why-is-whitespace-needed-for-this-to-be-parsed?newsletter=1&nlcode=4592%7Cdedb
======
cgore
Someone with a tattoo didn't consider things fully beforehand? I don't believe
it.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7098089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7098089)

------
sdegutis
Ouch. Although, he could fork bash and make it valid syntax.

------
bertil
I think it's a nice way to claim allegiance to zsh.

